# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Portsmouth

## emerald

Μερικές photo από το λιμάνι του Portsmouth.
PIC01004.jpg

PIC01003.jpg

PIC01005.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Μερικές photo από το λιμάνι του Portsmouth.


Πολύ όμορφες Emerald!!

----------


## emerald

> Πολύ όμορφες Emerald!!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Τrakman! :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας και μας ταξιδεύουν σε ένα από τα πιο σημαντικά αγγλικά λιμάνια.

Από το Gunwarth τις τράβηξες;
Μήπως έχεις καμιά πιο κοντινή φωτογραφία του καραβοφάναρου Mary Mouse II (διακρίνεται αριστερά από το άλμπουρο του ιστιοφόρου στη δέυτερη φωτογραφάι) για το σχετικό θέμα;

Ας βάλω κι ένα χάρτη του λιμανιού για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα τις φωτογραφίες τα ψηλά κτίρια που διακρίνονται στην πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι αυτά που στο χάρτη αναφέρονται Building (51) και Building (48, ο αριθμός στην παρένθεση δείχνει το ύψος τους. Και το ψηλό κτίριο στα αριστερά είναι αυτό που αναφέρεται White tower (43).
Portsmouth.jpg

----------


## emerald

> Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας και μας ταξιδέυουν σε ένα από τα πιο σημαντικά αγγλικά λιμάνια.
> 
> Από το Gunwarth τις τράβηξες;
> Μήπως έχεις καμιά πιο κοντινή φωτογραφία του καραβοφάναρου Mary Mouse II (διακτίνεται αριστερά από το άλμπουρο του ιστιοφόρου στη δέυτερη φωτογραφάι) για το σχετικό θέμα;
> 
> Ας βάλω κι ένα χάρτη του λιμανιού για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα τις φωτογραφίες τα ψηλά κτίρια που διακρίνονται στην πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι αυτά που στο χάρτη αναφέρονται Building (51) και Building (51), ο αριθμός στην παρένθεση δείχνει το ύψος τους. Και το ψηλό κτ΄'ιριο στα αριστερά είναι αυτό που αναφέρεται White tower (43).
> Portsmouth.jpg


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Παναγιώτη! Ναι, από το Gunwarth τις έβγαλα. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω βγάλει καμιά κοντινότερη φωτογραφία του καραβοφάναρου. Επιφυλάσσομαι όμως από την επόμενη εβδομάδα, που σίγουρα θα είμαι Portsmouth, με περισσότερες φωτογραφίες, ώστε να τις ανεβάσω και αυτές. Είχα βγάλει και από το Spinnaker Tower, μια άλλη φορά που είχα πάει Portsmouth, όπου φαίνεται το λιμάνι πανοραμικά, αλλά το αρχείο ήταν τόσο μεγάλο και δεν μπορούσα να το ανεβάσω :Sad: . Η φωτογραφία έπρεπε να είναι διαστάσεων 1000 επί 1000 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και αυτές που έβγαλα ήταν μεγαλύτερων.

----------


## DimitrisT

16/11/2005 ΠορτσμουΘ Αγγλία

DSC00062.jpg

IMG_0756.jpg

IMG_0765.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Μια μαρίνα στο Πορτσμουθ 
DSC00037.jpg

DSC00071.jpg

----------


## emerald

Μερικές ακόμα φωτό από το Portsmouth τραβηγμένες από τον πύργο Spinnaker.

----------


## sv1xv

Old Portsmouth and the dockyard from the Solent 1930s

----------

